# Lloyd's Register of Shipping 1912 / 1913 / 1914



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

hello,

I am searching informations published in Lloyd's Register of Shipping years 1912 / 1913 and /or 1913 /1914 . Did someone get these books ?

Thanks

Pierre


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Pierre,dont have the Lloyds for those years but do have the Starke registers for those years.Ted


----------



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

*to Ted Nutt*

Thanks for your post,

I search the name of the first owner of the japanese ship " TAISEI MARU N° 2 "built 1911 by Osaka Iron Works .

I hope you have this information.


Best regards

Pierre


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

*Lloyds*

Pierre,sorry for the delay,checked the Starke register it only lists 4 vessels blt that year.I then looked in Lloyds for 1925/26 found several other vessels built 1911,but I cannot find alink to the name Taisei Maru No2.Several of the vessels were blt for the Japanese Navy and converted,and one vessel ended up as a pilot vessel at Havre,so at the moment it is a deadend.Ted


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

A fishing vessel of 200 tons she became the HINODE MARU NO.1 at some stage, hope that will help you, Charley


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

*Lloyds registers 1911/1912/1913*

Pierre,Lloyds 1950/51 gives Penly ex Mont Soleil ex Pensee ex Hinode Maru No1 ex Taisei Maru No2.Owned by Ledun&Others registersd Dieppe,trawler.
109.1x21.2x10.8.Gross 206,Net 42 Triple ex eng 3cyl.Ted


----------



## Roger Jordan (May 9, 2008)

Hello Pierre
In Lloyd's Register 1916-17, there is listed HINODE MARU NO 1 ex Taisei Maru No 2, with registered OWNER as Osaka Iron Works.
In Lloyd's Register 1912-13, TAISEI MARU NO 2 is not listed, but her "sistership" TAISEI MARU NO 1, built by Osaka Iron Works in 1911 and of 199 tons gross is shown as owned by T Akita, of Nishinomiya. As you will appreciate, this does not mean that NO 2 was also owned by Akita, but it is a possibility.
Hope that this is helpful.
Regards
Roger


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks like she was under the Hinode Maru name in the period 1930-45.

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship.php?ship_id=12590&name=Hinode Maru


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Pierre,from Lloyds 1923/24 Pensee ex Hinode Maru 1 ex Taisei Maru 2 owned by L ferton and registered in Boulougne.Also given yard number 686. Ted


----------

